# Forbes - Alex Jones: The Preposterous Poster Boy For Bitcoin



## CrunkLord420 (Mar 1, 2019)

Alex Jones: The Preposterous Poster Boy For Bitcoin
					

archived 1 Mar 2019 09:29:49 UTC




					archive.vn
				





> Bitcoin has an image problem and Alex Jones, a bitcoin true believer and alt-right radio host most famous for being sued by the parents of Sandy Hook school shooting victims, is a walking public relations nightmare.
> 
> Alex Jones likes bitcoin and cryptocurrencies (partly, but not entirely, because PayPal has relatively recently refused to process transactions for him), this week telling podcaster Joe Rogan "cryptocurrencies are the future." Unfortunately, Jones also told Rogan the media has "an alien base and they are making intergalactic deals," the U.S. government "has made deals with interdimensional aliens," and 5G cell phone coverage will "rattle your DNA apart."
> 
> ...


Imagine writing about cryptocurrency for Forbes yet not having a clue what the whole point of cryptocurrency is.


----------



## Jeanne d'Arc (Mar 1, 2019)

"The bitcoin industry is going to have to decide whether it wants to share a broad platform with the likes of Alex Jones, or try to ostracize those that use bitcoin for bad."

They don't get to decide. Cryptocurrencies aren't PayPal, they're not run by one dude.

You're absolutely right, writer completely and totally doesn't understand crypto.


----------



## dreamworks face (Mar 1, 2019)

The only purpose of BTC is to buy drugs and scam idiots.  Blockchain is a conceptually retarded technology for many reasons.


----------



## Tomboy Respecter (Mar 1, 2019)

dreamworks face said:


> The only purpose of BTC is to buy drugs and scam idiots.  Blockchain is a conceptually exceptional technology for many reasons.


There are places to convert BTC and Ethereum to fiat currencies, be it though the system or through intermediaries. The whole point of BTC and all these cryptocurrencies is to allow people on the margins of society or who have been ostracized from society to mot rely on the same financial/political power structures that have made them outcasts in one way or another  for a living. They only need to rely on a decentralized blockchain network in order process and initiate transactions, not Paypal or Visa or Mastercard, which might oust them for wrongthink.


----------



## Rei is shit (Mar 1, 2019)

"The bitcoin industry is going to have to decide whether it wants to share a broad platform with the likes of Alex Jones, or try to ostracize those that use bitcoin for bad. "

Fuck bitcoin, lets talk about how the federal reserve isn't doing enough to ostracize literal nazis who buy things with cash.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Mar 1, 2019)

Rei is shit said:


> "The bitcoin industry is going to have to decide whether it wants to share a broad platform with the likes of Alex Jones, or try to ostracize those that use bitcoin for bad. "
> 
> Fuck bitcoin, lets talk about how the federal reserve isn't doing enough to ostracize literal nazis who buy things with cash.


“...and, in conclusion, this is why the assets of all suspected Nazis should be immediately transferred to my bank account”


----------



## Skeletor (Mar 1, 2019)

CrunkLord420 said:


> Alex Jones: The Preposterous Poster Boy For Bitcoin
> 
> 
> archived 1 Mar 2019 09:29:49 UTC
> ...



Crypto has a point? I thought it was just autists playing hot potato.


----------



## usernames can change now! (Mar 1, 2019)

dreamworks face said:


> The only purpose of BTC is to buy drugs and scam idiots.  Blockchain is a conceptually exceptional technology for many reasons.



BTC is a public currency controlled by nobody and backed by hookers and blow. It's the currency of the dystopian cybergrunge future.


----------



## Shugo (Mar 4, 2019)

Alex Jones was never quoted in this article mentioning Bitcion once and even in the past week called it a "pump and dump" scam multiple times while ranting about Joe Rogan saying he's cooperating with Jack Dorsey on it. He said he thinks Cryptocurrency is the future on the Rogan makeup podcast. 

Forbes is headed by reetarded writers who with their peanut brains associate cryptocurrency with Bitcoin.


----------



## The best and greatest (Mar 30, 2019)

You know I think there is a problem of Right-friendly schills hawking cryptocurrency as a get-rich-quick scheme so that they themselves can profit off the trust of their followers. I wouldn't necessarily extend that to Alex Jones though.


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Mar 30, 2019)

The best and greatest said:


> You know I think there is a problem of Right-friendly schills hawking cryptocurrency as a get-rich-quick scheme so that they themselves can profit off the trust of their followers. I wouldn't necessarily extend that to Alex Jones though.


They shill bitcoin because they're getting deplatformed from mainstream financial services. They want people to send them bitcoin, not have them "invest" in it. This is the intended use-case of bitcoin being realized.


----------



## Truthspeaker (Mar 31, 2019)

Coh said:


> There are places to convert BTC and Ethereum to fiat currencies, be it though the system or through intermediaries. The whole point of BTC and all these cryptocurrencies is to allow people on the margins of society or who have been ostracized from society to mot rely on the same financial/political power structures that have made them outcasts in one way or another  for a living. They only need to rely on a decentralized blockchain network in order process and initiate transactions, not Paypal or Visa or Mastercard, which might oust them for wrongthink.


There's no way Bitcoin was created for this reason. Bitcoin makes Mindgeek look transparent and ethical. It's barely less creepy than Facebook.

Had it been, a legitimate, popular use for the product besides speculation would've been established before it was released. As it was, the most serious customers were organized crime figures until 2015. Assuming "Satoshi Nakamoto's" in fact an alias for a vorster, or a group of vorsters, which is only slightly less plausible than OJ leaving his DNA all over he place of that double homicide he was tried for because he was the culprit, organised crime's still the number-one customer, and enriched by between billions and tens of billions on a regular basis as a result.

People need to learn to distrust tech companies by default. You think Google runs Youtube at a loss for kindness? You think Facebook is free out of charity? You think Huawei doesn't prioritize Mao Zedong's Super-Best-Friends' Club over its Trans-Pacific customers?

If the answer to all three's "no", you're on the right track.


----------



## Troon Anthropologist (Apr 1, 2019)

CrunkLord420 said:


> They shill bitcoin the most well-known form of crypto-currency, because they're getting deplatformed from mainstream financial services. They want people to send them bitcoin, not have them "invest" in it. This is the intended use-case of bitcoin crypto-currency being realized.


Took some editorial liberties in response to @Truthspeaker


----------



## UY 690 (Apr 1, 2019)

Is this guy serious or joking? Because him having the title of...... 



Billy Bambrough
Contributor
Crypto & Blockchain I write about how bitcoin, crypto, and fintech are changing the world.

For someone who knows the ins and outs of bitcoin? He seems like a huge retard to not understand what the fuck he just said. 

Then again? These are the same idiots who are falling for New Zealand's shooter manifesto. So why even correct the guy when we can laugh at him hard!


----------



## Terrorist (Apr 2, 2019)

Infowars unfroggaying supplements are probably less of a scam than shitcoin. At least you'd have a box of pills to show for being grifted.



LMR365 said:


> someone who knows the ins and outs of bitcoin....a huge exceptional individual.



Imagine my shock


----------



## AF 802 (Apr 8, 2019)

Isn't Alex Jones supposed to be all an act? If so, it's hilarious how these people still eat him up as some alt-right boogeyman. He's essentially a more radical Stephen Colbert.

Plus, Bitcoin's more of a libertarian than a far-right shill thing than anything.


----------

